

Ask HN: When do you stop calling it a 'Startup'? - tathagatadg


======
chrisacky
How long is a piece of string.

Read definitions of a startup and then formulate your own opinion.

Heres one to get you started. By Eric Ries.

[http://www.startuplessonslearned.com/2010/06/what-is-
startup...](http://www.startuplessonslearned.com/2010/06/what-is-startup.html)

~~~
gamechangr
"how long is a piece of string"....great answer!!

Couldn't have said it better!!

